# Vacation ideas?



## ffghtr67 (Jul 23, 2012)

This Thanksgiving, my WAW will have the kids for break. I have decided to take a little vacation by myself, this will be the first vacation I have ever taken by myself in my life.
I am kind of at a loss about where to go, was thinking maybe Vegas, maybe Gulf Shores, maybe Charleston, South Carolina. Was thinking somewhere warm yet inexpensive. Anyone have any ideas or go anywhere like this and enjoy themselves? Thanks for any ideas!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Charleston is lovely but expensive. You have to stay way out of the city and drive in, find a place to park and walk around. St. Augustine has a lot of history - I want to go but haven't had a chance.

I hear Stone Mountain GA is really lovely - a good friend has gone there several times.


----------

